# Farting Brakes



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

when i slow down and press the brake, it makes a irritating low creaking noise. it sounds like my car is farting. it makes the sound like once every second when Im driving slow and press the brake. can somebody help me?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i think that sound is called "our sucky small stock disc+drum breaks"

my car makes that sound too especially when im getting close to new pad time , ive head it described a lot on these fourms. ... unless your's is a different sound?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I noticed the same thing a long while back. I went to change the brakes and noticed that the pads were fractured. A crack right down the middle! After that I made sure the pads were put on right, cleaned the rotors real good, and everything was fine from there.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i would suggest axis pads really good pads for our cars...they where tested against the aem ones and did slight worse but where alot cheaper


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

yeah i got the front pads rfeplaced last week and they said the rear brakes look good. the noise is coming from the rear.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> yeah i got the front pads rfeplaced last week and they said the rear brakes look good. the noise is coming from the rear.


My 97 is making a bad creaking from the rears, at lower speeds, and worse when cold. Any inputs on this??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine creaks from the left front ever since I replaced the pads. It sounds like a creaking and groaning noise, I looked at them, but saw no problems. I dunno what to say because it stops ok (well...as ok as 9.1 in brakes can)...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Mine creaks from the left front ever since I replaced the pads. It sounds like a creaking and groaning noise, I looked at them, but saw no problems. I dunno what to say because it stops ok (well...as ok as 9.1 in brakes can)...


Update: I fitted the new calipers and rotors and the noise has gone. So it was the fronts creaking not the rears.


----------

